# G5 Montecs



## 1jonmon (Sep 14, 2009)

For anyone wondering if Montecs are durable...I shot this one through 1/2" concrete durock board this morning from 40 yards. You can see the concrete dust on the broad head, and the point is still sharp as well as the blades. I also use strikers and like them a lot, but these Montecs are great. I know my strikers would need blades replaced after that shot.


----------

